# Solved: Airport Extreme network



## rtangerine (Dec 22, 2010)

Have a new Airport Extreme network set up with a MAC (OS 10.5.8), HP Pavilion laptop (VISTA) and one WD hard drive connected through a powered USB hub. All working fine. I tried adding a second WD hard drive (Passport SE) through the hub. and I cannot get it to be recognized at all. Tried going through Airport utility setup again but there seems to be nothing to change in there and when I finish it out and the Airport Extreme restarts, still no drive. Tried powering down the Airport Extreme and restarting but still no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Not all USB hubs are made equal.

Best advice I can give is try connecting the Passport SE directly to Airport Extreme first to make sure it's not one of those drives that is not completely standard and causes issues.

If it works OK alone, plug hub in and than plug each drive in giving each time to be recognized by Airport Extreme. If it doesn't work, start over and change the order you plug the drives in and possibly different USB ports.

If that fails I would say could be the hub, if you can try another (from a friend) might help exactly pinpoint if its the hub.


----------



## rtangerine (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, I switched USB ports on that hub and did make progress. Now the Passport shows up on the Airport Utility application but it shows 0 MB available. I probably now have a disk formatting issue. The drive still does not show up in Finder or Windows Explorer. i will work on the formatting and get back. Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

rtangerine said:


> Ok, I switched USB ports on that hub and did make progress. Now the Passport shows up on the Airport Utility application but it shows 0 MB available. I probably now have a disk formatting issue. The drive still does not show up in Finder or Windows Explorer. i will work on the formatting and get back. Thanks.


Correct. It won't show up in Finder until it is both formatted through the Airport Extreme and also sharing enabled.


----------



## rtangerine (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally done. Works. Thank you!


----------

